# Feynlab Detailer



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

After seeing all the hype about this i was thinking about buying a bottle but before i do has anyone on here have this as i would like to hear from a member what it's actually like before i buy it :thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Looks really good
Who stocks it mate
See one but out of stock


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Looks really good
> Who stocks it mate
> See one but out of stock


We will be stocking it soon
Order placed so just waiting for delivery.

Looking forward to using this one.

Imran 
:driver:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

In2detailing said:


> We will be stocking it soon
> Order placed so just waiting for delivery.
> 
> Looking forward to using this one.
> ...


 I can smell a group buy coming on :car:


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Looks really good
> Who stocks it mate
> See one but out of stock


Feynlab have it in stock Al but £4.50 flat rate shipping is putting me off!



In2detailing said:


> We will be stocking it soon
> Order placed so just waiting for delivery.
> 
> Looking forward to using this one.
> ...


Nice one Imran 
:thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Yep hit checkout too.But sorry 4.50 delivery ouch
Hopefully superman aka Imran will offer 50% off and free delivery


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Yep hit checkout too.But sorry 4.50 delivery ouch
> Hopefully superman aka Imran will offer 50% off and free delivery


50% off :lol:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

sean ryan said:


> 50% off :lol:


 Was supposed say 5% off hand slipped on keyboard :lol:


----------



## M1UDE (Mar 7, 2017)

In2detailing said:


> We will be stocking it soon
> Order placed so just waiting for delivery.
> 
> Looking forward to using this one.
> ...


...agreed :thumb:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

The self healing coatings have got me interested.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Was supposed say 5% off hand slipped on keyboard :lol:


Yea yea :lol:


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

That's a result as I want this and a few other bits off in2detailing so I'll hold off purchasing grom elsewhere 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

Mikej857 said:


> That's a result as I want this and a few other bits off in2detailing so I'll hold off purchasing grom elsewhere
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Now in Stock 
Be quick, the detailer seems to be selling quickly!

Imran

:driver:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

No discount code Imran?


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> No discount code Imran?


Unfortunately not on the Feynlab range......sorry
I can include a free Korean microfibre cloth with all DW Purchases (just enter DetailingWorld in the notes at checkout)

Imran

:driver:


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

In2detailing said:


> Unfortunately not on the Feynlab range......sorry
> I can include a free Korean microfibre cloth with all DW Purchases (just enter DetailingWorld in the notes at checkout)
> 
> Imran
> ...


Hi Imran

Just ordered this and some other bits. could not see where to enter detailing world for free MF, was order 100001829.

Thanks Mark T


----------



## Pinny (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi imran have you any greenstar in stock in 1litre?
Thanks


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

Pinny said:


> Hi imran have you any greenstar in stock in 1litre?
> Thanks


Hi,

Hopefully arriving Monday along with the rest of the Koch stuff.
Taken longer than expected to get the delivery.

If you wanted to buy the Detailer choose the collect in store option, I can hold the delivery until the Greenstar arrives and you can buy that and pay for delivery and I will ship both together (if that makes sense).

Imran


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Any similar products out there?


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

sm81 said:


> Any similar products out there?


There are other examples of ceramic based detailer sprays but the rest of the formula will be what seperates them. Similar to waxes, a lot will have carnauba in them, but it is the rest of the ingredients that play a major part in application, finish, durablility etc.

Imran

:driver:


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Ultra said:


> The self healing coatings have got me interested.


Same here but professional accredited detailer application only.

Richard


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

fethead said:


> Same here but professional accredited detailer application only.
> 
> Richard


The application process is pretty complicated and needs specific curing etc.
I know some people could probably do it but by opening it up for everyone to do you are guaranteed to get some people who **** it up and will blame the product. Just not worth the hassle. Just my opinion mind

Imran

:driver:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## Richard151 (Mar 15, 2017)

Mine arrived today (thanks Imran for the very quick delivery) I've given my car a coat this afternoon and it looks good can't comment about beading or durability but the finish is very similar to C2V3 on my white golf, I'm happy with my purchase I'm going to be interested to see what the water behaviour and durability is like.


----------



## Naith (Sep 23, 2012)

So is this the new 'gotta have' product??? (and can someone tell me why, please!)


----------



## hyburnate (Apr 6, 2015)

In2detailing said:


> The application process is pretty complicated and needs specific curing etc.
> I know some people could probably do it but by opening it up for everyone to do you are guaranteed to get some people who **** it up and will blame the product. Just not worth the hassle. Just my opinion mind
> 
> Imran
> ...


Sadly products that are difficult to apply but are awesome can often get a tarnished reputation by people who don't know how to use them


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

It's good but definitely not the best thing since sliced bread


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

I noticed that there is a lot of hype lately about some "new products", and it seems that they are always just a another brand offering of the same existing products. This needs to stop, esp here on the forum.


----------



## Richard151 (Mar 15, 2017)

I've had the spray 2 weeks now and used it after my last 2 maintenance washes. I like the product it leaves a great gloss with good beading as for durability i try to wash the car every week so all I can say at present is it definitely lasts a week, oh it smells great too. :thumb:


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Not been that impressed seems much the same at best as other detaiers and very expensive for what it is. The carplan super gloss seems to do a much better job for about 60% cheaper. Seems like someone else jumping on the bandwaggon with premium price for a supposed must have buy. Me once bitten twice shy now.


----------



## Richard151 (Mar 15, 2017)

brooklandsracer said:


> Not been that impressed seems much the same at best as other detaiers and very expensive for what it is. The carplan super gloss seems to do a much better job for about 60% cheaper. Seems like someone else jumping on the bandwaggon with premium price for a supposed must have buy. Me once bitten twice shy now.


Just giving my honest opinion on a product I've bought, I thought that was what a forum was for, I certainly don't feel I've "jumped on a bandwagon" by doing so. It would seem from your post that either you've done the same or are passing comment on two products you haven't yet tried.


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Richard151 said:


> Just giving my honest opinion on a product I've bought, I thought that was what a forum was for, I certainly don't feel I've "jumped on a bandwagon" by doing so. It would seem from your post that either you've done the same or are passing comment on two products you haven't yet tried.


yes have tried, bought off Imran and found it an okish product but nothing to rave on about.


----------



## Richard151 (Mar 15, 2017)

brooklandsracer said:


> yes have tried, bought off Imran and found it an okish product but nothing to rave on about.


Welcome to the bandwagon.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

I was looking forward too being blown away with it,but like above honestly meh didnt live up too the hype.Being a horder of quick detailers.It is not even in my top three unfortunately.Beading is good and gloss,but here's a few that look better and are easy on off too apply and remove
Done and Dusted
odk entourage
vics qd
pinnacle crystal mist
blackfire midnight sun qd
clearkote quik shine etc


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

FallenAngel said:


> I noticed that there is a lot of hype lately about some "new products", and it seems that they are always just a another brand offering of the same existing products. This needs to stop, esp here on the forum.


Give it a few more years, you'll get used to the hype:thumb:


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> I was looking forward too being blown away with it,but like above honestly meh didnt live up too the hype.Being a horder of quick detailers.It is not even in my top three unfortunately.Beading is good and gloss,but here's a few that look better and are easy on off too apply and remove
> Done and Dusted
> odk entourage
> vics qd
> ...


Exactly the review I've been lookimg for where its compared against something I've used or have in the existing arsenal

Everyone I've asked previously has been less than informative

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Will hold off on this the same way I did with Fusso. Only recently tried Fusso, decent product, impressive durability but nothing ground breaking, even the water behaviour was 'good', not great. The real nail in the coffin for me is that it has contaminated and ruined my quality Korean MFs (I think). 

Will try this out in future once the hype dies down.


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Well don't I now feel the fool. Seems I totally bought the hype and have plumped for the Ceramic and Detailer for my new Kuga coming Saturday.....

Or I'll use it and be happy and the world will still turn.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Fantastic on newly applied TAC Moonlight


----------

